# plant in driftwood



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

Hi! I bought a piece of drift wood at Pet Smart with a striped looking sword plant already planted in a hole in the drift wood, with some kinda cotton looking stuff they wrapped around the bottom , where the roots are. It's been looking good for about a month. Now some of the leaves are turning clear and slimy, and some brown. Is there anything I can do to help it?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hrrm, remove the cotton from the roots. Are you using any kind of fertilizers for the plant?


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

I found out it's not a sword, its called a Dracaena, and I was also told its not really an aquatic plant. (Stupid "Pet Smart") So now I've got to get it out of there and plant it in dirt in a pot. Now I need to find some real aquarium plants! Errrrrrr! What about those little plant bulbs you can get at the pet store ? I have only gravel substrate and 2 driftwoods. I want to grow some plants in the drift wood, also a few in the gravel...if possible!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Java Fern does great when attached to driftwood, but you will still need to add fertilizers to the tank so it will grow and stay healthy. Also CO2 which it needs while the lights are on.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

I would post a picture but I don't know how!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Java fern does fine without all that.Just tie it to the driftwood and leave it be,ill grow just fine.Those bulbs do grow well,and sometime if you get the dwarf lilies,they will have a bronze color.Very pretty.Anubias nana is also a common plant that gets tied to driftwood,and so is java moss.All these should do well in a basic setup.If you want to get into more dificult plants then the addition of ferts,co2 and higher light is needed.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

benitahigg said:


> I would post a picture but I don't know how!


How would I attach it to the driftwood? There are wholes that have been drilled into them where the plants go. But how would I keep the plants from floating out? Unless i use the cotton like stuff they used? *c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fishing line.I just tie it on,then after a month or so,the java fern will attach to the wood and you can remove the fishing line.

And to post a pic,you upload it where the button above says upload Photos.Just follow the directions there.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nope just use some fish line or black cotton string.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

ok I downloaded a picture of the plant...can you see it at the top of the forum page? Or in my members page? I think?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, even Petsmart has gotten smart and started labeling the plants with semi-aquatic. And i'm guessing this was a green leaf with lighters strips on the edges? If so It's semi aquatic.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> Yeah, even Petsmart has gotten smart and started labeling the plants with semi-aquatic. And i'm guessing this was a green leaf with lighters strips on the edges? If so It's semi aquatic.


Exactly!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah pull it out buy some java fern and use some black cotton string to tie it to the wood.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> Yeah pull it out buy some java fern and use some black cotton string to tie it to the wood.


I took it out and some mondo grass that they had put into another piece of driftwood I have. ewww! They were stinky, rotten smelling! Makes me soo mad! I paid $10.00 a piece for them!!!!!! Dosen't sound like much, but I really don't like throwing away money on something thats going to die!


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

mec102778 said:


> Yeah pull it out buy some java fern and use some black cotton string to tie it to the wood.


I took it out and some mondo grass that they had put into another piece of driftwood I have. ewww! They were stinky, rotten smelling! Makes me soo mad! I paid $10.00 a piece for them!!!!!! Dosen't sound like much, but I really don't like throwing away money on something thats going to die! At least I can still use the wood~!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Definatly not aquatic.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Definatly not aquatic.


Its so dumb how "Pet Stores" sell plants like that, knowing they will die! It's just not right. Most people don't realize until it dies.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats really sad is these are made for terreriums,and most of the employees dont know enough to sell them as such,and instead sell to people who also dont know.I bought some of the exact same plant once at a LPS,and they were furious with me when I brought it back,pointing out it was not aquatic,and even madder when I pointed to half of the other plants they had for sell,as non aquatic as well.Told them they should do what I did and at least make an effort to look it up.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Java moss (as well as other mosses) and anubias will also grow well on driftwood.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

^ x2 on the Anubias. They stay smaller than what a JF would grow to height wise. Just depends on how you want your tank to look. Bolbitis is another very nice option.


----------

